# Marriott Villas at Doral



## billwright1 (Dec 29, 2016)

We will be visiting Marriott's Villas at Doral and they are asking us to pick where we want to stay - 
*1st Preference
Building:* Sunset Island Star Island Hibiscus Island Palm Island
*Floor:* Ground Low High
*2nd Preference
Building:* Sunset Island Star Island Hibiscus Island Palm Island
*Floor:* Ground Low High


Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## silentg (Dec 30, 2016)

We stayed at Doral before it changed owners, it is a very nice place. Very big and there is a pool for adults only we enjoyed our stay. If I remember the rooms were all very spacious enjoy your stay. The best part of Doral was you go onto the property and the rest of the world seems to disappear. 
Silentg


----------



## billwright1 (Jan 11, 2017)

billwright1 said:


> We will be visiting Marriott's Villas at Doral and they are asking us to pick where we want to stay -
> *1st Preference
> Building:* Sunset Island Star Island Hibiscus Island Palm Island
> *Floor:* Ground Low High
> ...





silentg said:


> We stayed at Doral before it changed owners, it is a very nice place. Very big and there is a pool for adults only we enjoyed our stay. If I remember the rooms were all very spacious enjoy your stay. The best part of Doral was you go onto the property and the rest of the world seems to disappear.
> Silentg


Thanks. Glad to hear it is nice. I am sure we will enjoy it there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2017)

How far are they from the Miami cruise port?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> How far are they from the Miami cruise port?


About a half an hour. Doral isn't the ideal location for a cruise.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> About a half an hour. Doral isn't the ideal location for a cruise.


What about a vacation after a cruise for some R&R ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> What about a vacation after a cruise for some R&R ?


If you like golf, it would be great. There isn't much else to do there. It isn't on the beach.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 12, 2017)

billwright1 said:


> We will be visiting Marriott's Villas at Doral and they are asking us to pick where we want to stay -
> *1st Preference
> Building:* Sunset Island Star Island Hibiscus Island Palm Island
> *Floor:* Ground Low High
> ...



I use my week at Villas at Doral simply because it is a guaranteed winter week in So. FL.  There was a large display in the lobby last Feb. stating all units will be refurbished by 2017 (IIRC).  They usually put me in the Star Bldg. because the past few years they had said it had the newest appliances.  It is the first bldg. away from the pool with Palm being the furthest.  Sunset surrounds the pool and is where you check in.  As mentioned, not much in Doral but i find it to be a good location if you like the real swamp airboat rides, visiting downtown Miami (without staying there), American Arena, Bayside, So. Beach (not my favorite) and close proximity to Miami Int. with Ft. Lauderdale Int. being a little further but doable.  The traffic can be bothersome going to/from the resort but that's what you get if you go to Miami.  Another word of caution, the planes going to Miami Int. fly right in front/over the balconies and it can be constant at times.  I doesn't bother me as I eat my breakfast every morning on the balcony and watch the show (this may not be acceptable to some).  The lake fronts the balconies and is pleasant.  I keep a bicycle in So. FL. therefore I ride a lot and the traffic can be a problem however it nice to ride into the new downtown Doral (no traffic), thru the park and watch the area grow.  There are many restaurants in the area so the choice of food should not be an issue. 

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2017)

jhac007 said:


> I use my week at Villas at Doral simply because it is a guaranteed winter week in So. FL.  There was a large display in the lobby last Feb. stating all units will be refurbished by 2017 (IIRC).  They usually put me in the Star Bldg. because the past few years they had said it had the newest appliances.  It is the first bldg. away from the pool with Palm being the furthest.  Sunset surrounds the pool and is where you check in.  As mentioned, not much in Doral but i find it to be a good location if you like the real swamp airboat rides, visiting downtown Miami (without staying there), American Arena, Bayside, So. Beach (not my favorite) and close proximity to Miami Int. with Ft. Lauderdale Int. being a little further but doable.  The traffic can be bothersome going to/from the resort but that's what you get if you go to Miami.  Another word of caution, the planes going to Miami Int. fly right in front/over the balconies and it can be constant at times.  I doesn't bother me as I eat my breakfast every morning on the balcony and watch the show (this may not be acceptable to some).  The lake fronts the balconies and is pleasant.  I keep a bicycle in So. FL. therefore I ride a lot and the traffic can be a problem however it nice to ride into the new downtown Doral (no traffic), thru the park and watch the area grow.  There are many restaurants in the area so the choice of food should not be an issue.
> 
> Jim


Are the villa soundproof. I am used to the sounds of freedom by the Navy jets from the Oceana Naval Jet Station.


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 12, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Are the villa soundproof. I am used to the sounds of freedom by the Navy jets from the Oceana Naval Jet Station.



I would say no!  I don't have the best hearing and can hear some inside.

Jim


----------



## billwright1 (Jan 20, 2017)

Arrived today. Got a 5th floor in Sunset Building overlooking the lake and it a great room. Haven't heard the planes even outside, just seen them. Had a light dinner at Trump National Hotel across the street because it seemed appropriate!


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 21, 2017)

billwright1 said:


> Arrived today. Got a 5th floor in Sunset Building overlooking the lake and it a great room. Haven't heard the planes even outside, just seen them. Had a light dinner at Trump National Hotel across the street because it seemed appropriate!




Hope you enjoy the resort.  My winter week there is Feb. 17 this year.

Jim


----------



## billwright1 (Feb 3, 2017)

We did enjoy our visit there. Nice room and facilities and the staff were all nice and accommodating. We enjoyed walking around Trump National Resort, into Doral town center and found some good restaurants nearby.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 4, 2017)

billwright1 said:


> We did enjoy our visit there. Nice room and facilities and the staff were all nice and accommodating. We enjoyed walking around Trump National Resort, into Doral town center and found some good restaurants nearby.


 Thanks for your observations.   I am looking for a resort to chill after a 14 days Southern Cruise.
Short list are resorts in Orlando and West Palm, Beach.


----------

